# Pete mickeal



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

he will make the knicks team and average 9.5 and 4.2 boards


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

That would be kewl I thought he was gonna make the team when we drafted him 2 years ago. He can really play D and is pretty versatile. He would be a good 10th or 11th man type and emergency member of the rotation.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

*injury*

he hurt his achilles and it set him back. I look for big surprises from him. I think he can be a Sam Mitchell type guy in the locker room. He is very stable, very un..UC bearcat like.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 12, 2002)

heres hoping he makes the team


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

He has no shot of making the squad..Spree,weatherspoon,postell,anderson are in the same mold...NY loves 6'5" undersized small fowards and we seem to have them all


----------

